# NFS vs SAMBA

## psotnik

witam po dluzszej przerwie....., wiem ze pytanie prawdopodobnie padalo nascie razy, ale chcialbym sie dowiedziec od administratorow, osob doswiadczonych czy lepszym rozwiazaniem jest samba czy nfs dla hybrydowych sieci? a moze cos innego? generalnie chodzi tylko albo az o udostepnianie plikow i moze drukarek jezeli brak print servera, generalnie pierwszym pomyslem jest samba,ale moze nfs jest bardziej wydajny?lepszy? tylko nie wiem czy istnieje jakies rozwiazanie montowania zasobow nfs pod windows tak jak samby??i mialem tez problemy gdy padl server nfs czy byl np reboot itp, to stacje majace podmontowany zasob mialy problemy z np wylaczeniem sie lub zapetal sie bodajze portmap.

Wszelkie wskazowki sugestie z gory podziekowane.

----------

## Raku

nfs nie jest serwerem wydruku, więc drukarki musisz udostępniać inną drogą.

Istnieje coś takiego jak Unix services for Windows czy coś podobnie brzmiące - kiedyś to uruchomiłem na stacji roboczej z Windows 2000 i działało, ale nie robiłem testów wydajności.

Z własnego doświadczenia mogę podać porównanie działania samby vs NFS w sieciach homogenicznych (tylkoUnix/Linux)

Samba - transfery ok. 5-7MB/s

NFS - do 10-11 MB/s.

Jeśli chodzi o systemy mieszane - chyba lepiej będzie serwer plików na sambie oprzeć.

----------

## psotnik

drukarki na cupsie pójda ale to malo istotne, thx raku, wlasnie intersuja mnie opinie praktyczne  :Smile: 

szukalem informacji na temat zasotsowania nfs w systemach heterogenicznych,hybrydowych jak kto woli i jest problem z windowsami,przynajmniej nie znalazlem jakiegos przystepnego klienta uslugi itp.....

Edit by Poe

ort 

----------

## Yatmai

Samba (przynajmniej w wydaniu windowsowym) strasznie jedzie po łączu, a wejście w otoczenie sieciowe może przy większych sieciach trwać nawet godzinę. 

Z ojcem wymieniam się plikami przez FTP i generalnie jest to godne rozważenia, ze względu na wydajność, kompatybilność i bezpieczeństwo, gdyż tylko określone osoby będą miały dostęp do danego zasobu, a nie jak to w sambie, że wszystko dla wszystkich widoczne.

Nie wiem jeszcze czy to dla Ciebie czy do firmy, (w firmie trza się liczyć z analfabetyzmem komputerowym 90% pracowników  :Sad:  ) ale w tym drugim przypadku można wziąć choćby Total Commandera, ładnie ludziom pokonfigurować łącza, podpisać że tu jest połączenie z kompem pani Krysi, a tu pana Zenka i po kłopocie  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Samba (przynajmniej w wydaniu windowsowym) strasznie jedzie po łączu, a wejście w otoczenie sieciowe może przy większych sieciach trwać nawet godzinę. 

 

po to się właśnie instaluje serwery WINS

----------

## psycepa

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Samba (przynajmniej w wydaniu windowsowym) strasznie jedzie po łączu, a wejście w otoczenie sieciowe może przy większych sieciach trwać nawet godzinę. 
> 
> Z ojcem wymieniam się plikami przez FTP i generalnie jest to godne rozważenia, ze względu na wydajność, kompatybilność i bezpieczeństwo, gdyż tylko określone osoby będą miały dostęp do danego zasobu, a nie jak to w sambie, że wszystko dla wszystkich widoczne.
> 
> Nie wiem jeszcze czy to dla Ciebie czy do firmy, (w firmie trza się liczyć z analfabetyzmem komputerowym 90% pracowników  ) ale w tym drugim przypadku można wziąć choćby Total Commandera, ładnie ludziom pokonfigurować łącza, podpisać że tu jest połączenie z kompem pani Krysi, a tu pana Zenka i po kłopocie 

 

jak dobrze skonfigurujesz sambe to bedzie widoczne tylko dla tych, dla ktorych ma byc   :Wink: 

----------

## psotnik

 *psycepa wrote:*   

>  *Yatmai wrote:*   Samba (przynajmniej w wydaniu windowsowym) strasznie jedzie po łączu, a wejście w otoczenie sieciowe może przy większych sieciach trwać nawet godzinę. 
> 
> Z ojcem wymieniam się plikami przez FTP i generalnie jest to godne rozważenia, ze względu na wydajność, kompatybilność i bezpieczeństwo, gdyż tylko określone osoby będą miały dostęp do danego zasobu, a nie jak to w sambie, że wszystko dla wszystkich widoczne.
> 
> Nie wiem jeszcze czy to dla Ciebie czy do firmy, (w firmie trza się liczyć z analfabetyzmem komputerowym 90% pracowników  ) ale w tym drugim przypadku można wziąć choćby Total Commandera, ładnie ludziom pokonfigurować łącza, podpisać że tu jest połączenie z kompem pani Krysi, a tu pana Zenka i po kłopocie  
> ...

 

Tak masz racje, generalnie chodzi o wydajnosc, skalowalnosc i moze prostote wdrozenie. Na udzialach samby pani krysia moze pracowac bezposrednio, zapisywac, odczytywac pliki, przez FTPa musi sciagnac, zapisac, otworzyc, pamietac zeby zawsze nowa wersja pliku sciagac jak kilka osoub pracuje nad dokumentem, potem powstaje pelno smieci na dyskach userow, typu kopia kopi kopi.... 

Dlatego sklaniam sie do samby lub nfs, widze ze raczej admini rozwizania oparte o sambe wdrazaja. Chcialbym sie dowiedzec czy wlasnie isc tym kanonem czy moze jednak nfs jest lepszym rozwiazaniem do wspoldzielenie zasobow dyskowych.

----------

## Yatmai

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> jak dobrze skonfigurujesz sambe to bedzie widoczne tylko dla tych, dla ktorych ma byc  

 

Daj spokój wszelakie zabawy z sambą (bez udziału Novell'a czy podobnego programu) to zwyczajne pogwałcenie zasad bezpieczeństwa. Ręce mi opadły jak mieliśmy zajęcia o tym na specjalizacji.

----------

## Raku

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Daj spokój wszelakie zabawy z sambą (bez udziału Novell'a czy podobnego programu) to zwyczajne pogwałcenie zasad bezpieczeństwa. Ręce mi opadły jak mieliśmy zajęcia o tym na specjalizacji.

 

Nie rozumiem, w czym novell pomaga w poprawieniu zasad bezpieczeństwa samby.

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, skrót myślowy, bo w firmie gdzie to było mówiło się potocznie Novell, chodzi o Novell Netware (o ile dobrze pamiętam) to cudo (suxx IMHO  :Wink:  ) które ma jakąś piecze nad udostępnianymi zasobami i które chamsko chodziło na IPX zamiast TCP/IP  :Smile: 

----------

## psotnik

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Hehe, skrót myślowy, bo w firmie gdzie to było mówiło się potocznie Novell, chodzi o Novell Netware (o ile dobrze pamiętam) to cudo (suxx IMHO  ) które ma jakąś piecze nad udostępnianymi zasobami i które chamsko chodziło na IPX zamiast TCP/IP 

 

brzmi ciekawie mozesz cos wiecej opowiedziec  :Wink:   :Question: 

----------

## Raku

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Hehe, skrót myślowy, bo w firmie gdzie to było mówiło się potocznie Novell, chodzi o Novell Netware (o ile dobrze pamiętam) to cudo (suxx IMHO  ) które ma jakąś piecze nad udostępnianymi zasobami i które chamsko chodziło na IPX zamiast TCP/IP 

 

dobrze wiem, co miałeś na myśli. Nadal nie rozumiem jednak, w jaki sposób novell może cudownie wpłynąć na bezpieczeństwo samby?

----------

## Yatmai

Nie twierdze, że Netware jest doskonały ("cudo" użyłem w nieco innym kontekście  :Wink:  ), pewno da się go złamać czy obejść, ale chodzi o to, że user na starcie loguje się do sieci novell'a i ten dopiero decyduje co mu wolno a co nie.

Prosty mechanizm, ale o niebo lepszy niż udostępnianie plików, gdzie, żeby zasób był jedynie dostępny dla pana Zdzisia, windziak musiał mieć utworzone konto z takim samym loginem i hasłem jakiego używa u siebie pan Zdzisiu. W żadnym innym wypadku nie chciało się łączyć, wyskakiwał monit o podanie hasła, ale co by się nie wpisało i tak odrzucał.

(Niby prowadzący coś wsominał, że przy ograniczaniu zasobów do danego usera, jest czasem możliwość przeskanowania komputerów z otoczenia i użycie zdalnego loginu, bez konieczności utwarzania takiego samego lokalnie, ale na 15 kompów w pracowni, na żadnym sie tu nie udało)

----------

## Raku

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Nie twierdze, że Netware jest doskonały ("cudo" użyłem w nieco innym kontekście  ), pewno da się go złamać czy obejść, ale chodzi o to, że user na starcie loguje się do sieci novell'a i ten dopiero decyduje co mu wolno a co nie.

 

dalej nie rozumiem, jak to się ma do samby?

a to o czym piszesz, to chyba ma swój odpowiednik pod postacią Active Directory, prawda?

 *Quote:*   

> Prosty mechanizm, ale o niebo lepszy niż udostępnianie plików, gdzie, żeby zasób był jedynie dostępny dla pana Zdzisia, windziak musiał mieć utworzone konto z takim samym loginem i hasłem jakiego używa u siebie pan Zdzisiu. W żadnym innym wypadku nie chciało się łączyć, wyskakiwał monit o podanie hasła, ale co by się nie wpisało i tak odrzucał.

 

piszesz chyba o windowsach 98. Od czasów Windows NT/2000 to działa trochę inaczej.

 *Quote:*   

> (Niby prowadzący coś wsominał, że przy ograniczaniu zasobów do danego usera, jest czasem możliwość przeskanowania komputerów z otoczenia i użycie zdalnego loginu, bez konieczności utwarzania takiego samego lokalnie, ale na 15 kompów w pracowni, na żadnym sie tu nie udało)

 

he?

sambę ty na oczy widziałeś kiedy i konfigurowałeś?

jest sobie samba z użytkownikami m1, m2, public

są sobie 4 komputery z windowsXP HE, użytkownicy logują się bez podawania hasła (jakieś domyślne konta)

i wyobraź sobie, że na dwóch komputerach użytkownicy mają dostęp tylko do zasobów użytkownika public (bo znają tylko jego hasło), na kolejnym - do zasobów m1 i public, na kolejnym - do zasobów m2 i public. I to DZIAŁA.

Proponuję zaaranżować spotkanie "prowadzącego" z firmą, w której to konfigurowałem celem wymiany doświadczeń i uzupełnienia wiedzy, która stanęła gdzieś pod koniec lat 90.

----------

## psotnik

na nfs'ie tez jest taki skalowalny??

----------

